# Here are my Labs, Couple of Questions



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

Just figured id share a couple pics of my dogs, Both are yellow males, dukes is 2 years old and Hunter is 4 months. Hunter has been doing great, learning things quick, retrieving is a breeze with him, I've been trying to work with duke, but can even get him to retrieve anything. He listens well, understands basic commands, lay-down, sit, stay, Heal. But cant get him to respond in the field department. Anyone have some pointers.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Has he seen you molest them no wonder he wont put them in his mouth :lol: .

FF however if he has no natural retrieve, does he have any prey drive at all?? does he flush pheasants chase squirells ect??

If not I would neuter him, keep him as a house dog and spend my time developing the pup.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

He does chase other animals, cats, small dogs etc etc.... I would just keep him as a house dog but the problem is that everytime im packing up my stuff, he is waiting in the back seat of the truck, he knows its time to go.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good that means he has some prey drive so you can teach him to retrieve

you may have to force fetch him although if you've never done it I would suggest you find a good local trainer and let them do it for you the process is not fun.

Stuff like this is really impossible to fully analyze on the internet, I would find a local retriever club and go to one of their sessions and see if someone will help you work with the dog.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Without knowing more, I'd guess he's just a pet and I'd relegate him to that or get rid of him. At two years old a lab should be insane to retrieve anything from tennis balls to birds. There's something wrong with the dog; don't waste anymore time on him. Looks like you've got a dandy started with the young one.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

good loooking dogs hunter looks just like my dog, molly


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

Your Duke is our black lab Jack. We sent Jack to school and he was returned in 3 days vs 3 months. First retriever they've ever had that they couldn't get to retrieve. Nor does he care much for water, loud noises or things that move. He hides behind me when I throw a ball for Blaze, our yellow lab.
Jack was 5 months old when we got him and had a meager puppyhood. I think Blaze had something to do with his dislike for water and retrieving.
Jack has killed and brought home a rabbit, 2 muskrats, 2 chickens and a turkey (tasty). He also brought home an already dead porqupine and several unbroken turkey eggs. He's always sniffing for something.
He has the nose and soft mouth period.
Love Duke...like Jack, he's a "special needs" dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

ANy dog can be ff to retrieve no matter what the breed, so the decision is whether you want to spend the money.

I wouldn't get rid of him he looks like a nice dog and I'm sure you are attached to him. Just keep him as a pet or train your other dog and then hunt them together you might be surprised I had dog like that that starting retrieveng because he was jealous of my other dog having all the fun.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

This is almost funny to post, after trying to teach duke to fetch for the last 6 months, and havingt no luck, i through a kong toy across the yard for hunter today and shur as ****t guess who brings it back to me. I think duke has been reading the forum


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Jealousy is a powerful motivator for dogs I've used it many times to inspire them to do something. Thats great. Keep it up you might try chaining him and letting the pup get acouple and then reversing the situation with the pup chained give them both lavish praise.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Agree with Bobm. One of my tests when getting a new puppy is to see who chases an empty 35mm film canister. After that, working the pup with an older dog works wonders. Since we always have at least two labs who are already proven hunters, after the puppy learns the basic commands, it gets to follow us in the field and watches the older dogs work (and usually tripping over our heels in the process). If the timing and maturity of the pup is right, I take it out with an older experienced dog in an open grass area with birds (grouse or pheasants) and hook the pup to the older dog with a 10 foot lead. The pup, usually after a very short time, starts to run the search pattern just like the older dog, stops with the older dog to sniff the same scent, and not break more than a few feet when the bird flushes (although watching the pained expression on the older dog's face is hilarious). My current three year old was hunting mostly within range, retrieving birds and holding fairly steady on the flush when she was 5 months old.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

The fact is guys, the two year old is no pup. A good lab is always carrying things in it's mouth, will retrieve whatever is thrown, and lives in the water. So yes, it is barely possible the older dog may turn on but it is highly doubtful. If he's a treasured member of the household, keep on with him. If he is not, you're wasting your time and you should concentrate on the pup. Some lab's have got it, some haven't. Is he from good field or trial breeding? This will answer a lot.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a almost six month old black lab and want to take him out duck hunting but just figured he was too young and at this point in time waaaaaay too hyper. Am i making a mistake waiting until next year to get him after the ducks? If i can catch him when he has worn out some and calmed down he seems to learn things fairly quickly.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gonehunting gives you the pro point of view and hes correct its good advice in the sense that percentage wise the dogs not a good prospect.

But not many people (even ex pros like him) can have a lab and not get attached, unlike a pro you have all the time in the world and if the dog doesn't turn out to be a great retriever so what you will probably keep him anyway.

For what its worth ( not that much) about twenty years ago I had a shorthair that didn't point for the first two seasons I hunted her. From that point on she pointed like a statue and was an excellent hunting dog so the possibility exists you dog will figure it out.

A dog doesn't have to hunt to be a good dog, I love all of them.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

ac700wildcat,

You need to learn about training dogs get a good book or find someone that can help you a 6 month old pup should be obedience trained already at least to some extent.

It takes 15 - 20 mintues a day to train a dog. Not much time if you have a plan.

All 6 month old pups are wild thats normal. But you shouldof been traing the dog to obey all along tell us what you have taught it so far, and be honest.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

He'll sit, lay down, not much for staying tho, he loves to fetch and usually drops his toy when he gets bak to you. I have a Pet Carrier that he stays in at night from like eleven to six he's trained so if i say kennel he will go in it for me. He knows them but doesn't always listen.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

ok can't figure out how to post a picture any help?
[/img]


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

haha look at the image tutorial its not that hard find the location of the picture copy it and paste it in here highlight it and hit image WAHLAH


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

[siteimg]5380[/siteimg]


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

is he house broken yet, my little one is 4 months now and has all of the basic commands down. Sit, Stay, Hold, Down, He has been sleeping in the house for 2 months now. I'll admit i spend at least an hour a day working with him, but i also know what i want once hes grown.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I thought he was house broken until last night. He hadn't had an accident in the house for around two months and all of a sudden last night he had two. I did give him a bath last night and he drank a bunch of water before i started washing him. Don't know if maybe thats what caused it but you would still think he woulda held it. After the first time he messed last night i took him outside and he peed for like a minute, so we came bak in and were playing and all of a sudden he went again on the floor. I've had him running around the house playing and chasing the cats and what not for three or four hours before without an accident. Don't really know what happened. I know i need to get working with him more again. I will admit i haven't had much of a chance to work with him lately. Any advice?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

one more thing what the heck am i doin wrong with the picture thing


----------

